# Roman Catholic Church gets rid of "Limbo"



## biblelighthouse (Dec 1, 2005)

*Roman Catholic Church gets rid of \"Limbo\"*

11/30/05:
Catholic Limbo ruling in limbo

12/01/05:
The Pope says goodbye to limbo 

12/02/05:
You're dead right, limbo's gone






[Edited on 12-1-2005 by biblelighthouse]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 1, 2005)

See this thread.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Dec 1, 2005)

Surprise, surprise - more change, and (gasp) likely in the direction of political correctness as well. What I wonder, and which none of the articles touched on, is what the Catholic Church will say about where previously-believed "limbonians" _do_ go, if they're _all_ in heaven, or what have you.

The eventual answers to that question will no doubt display so many of the varied theological holes that were already quite recognizable in those articles, such as a distorted view of sin (infants as "innocent" in the third article) and a dispensational (purposefully lower-case) view of salvation (the second article on Old Testament prophets not in heaven until the temporal resurrection of Christ).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 1, 2005)

What I don't understand is what does the Roman Catholic Church have against Rush Limbo, ahem, Limbaugh?


----------



## Scott (Dec 1, 2005)

Is there any way we can send this to the Commission that is coming up with the new doctrine? Andrew, you used to be Catholic - do you have the Commission's email address?



> III. Elect infants, dying in infancy, are regenerated, and saved by Christ through the Spirit,(m) who worketh when, and where, and how He pleasethn) so also, are all other elect persons who are uncapable of being outwardly called by the ministry of the Word.(o)
> 
> (m) Luke 18:15, 16, and Acts 2:38, 39 and John 3:3, 5 and I John 5:12 & Rom. 8:9 compared.
> (n) John 3:8.
> (o) I John 5:12; Acts 4:12.


----------



## biblelighthouse (Dec 1, 2005)




----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 1, 2005)

Sorry I only have their snail mail address: 

Office of Infallible Papal Dogma Corrections Department
c/o Antichrist
Vatican City


----------



## biblelighthouse (Dec 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> Sorry I only have their snail mail address:
> 
> Office of Infallible Papal Dogma Corrections Department
> ...


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Dec 2, 2005)

So, they've gotten rid of limbo? Good, now all they need to do is get rid of purgatory, transubstantiation, veneration of saints, mandatory clerical celibacy, papal infallibility, justification by works and they will be fine!


----------



## cupotea (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Me Died Blue_
> "limbonians"





Hey, were't they in _Gulliver's Travels_?


----------



## bradofshaw (Dec 2, 2005)

"All you limbo boys and girls, all around the limbo world..."


----------

